# I need some therapy please



## General*Washington (Nov 30, 2008)

I need to pull up someone's couch, lie down, and get some comforting words. 

Today was my first chance to get away and gun hunt this week. Now, I am definately a rookie, just my second year doing this and loving it! Really addicted to bow hunting. Anyhow, I got my first deer this year in KY with a rifle. But I really want my first Ohio deer. 

Today I go hunting public land in the late afternoon/evening. Literally five minutes after entering the woods here comes a pretty nice looking doe. She's walking right towards me, like I am not even there! At about 30 yards or so she stops and kinda turns mostly broadside of me. Bang! I MISS! I was nervous, I may have hit a branch. I wonder, is my gun sighted as good as I thought it was? How do I miss at 30 yards?! Did I hit it and she ran off to die? I couldn't find her and there was no blood whatsoever. The rest of my evening all I thought about was missing.

All these awesome deer posted on here.....and I missed! Tell me some of you guys have had UNSUCCESSFUL hunts too??


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Never be afraid to say ya missed.. Because it was so close its harder but if you keep hunting you will miss alout more than that one shot.. I missed 3 deer in West Virginia this year with a high power rifle before getting one. They were a country mile away but if you dont shoot you cant hit anything. Keep your head up and enjoy the hunt. I seen 9 deer opening day and didnt even get a shot at all.


Mark


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

GW,
Count your blessings...at least you got a shot off. I can remember the first few times I saw deer when first starting to hunt, I was so nervous/excited I wouldn't shoot. Talk about having buck fever, more like doe fever.

I am sure you will have many more chances to come. Every hunter on here can vouch that they too have missed a shot. All you can do now is learn from it.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

It comes with the territory. You just need to shake it off and move foreward with a positive attitude, and a plan. 

Just always make sure that you missed clean. So when your head hits the pillow that night there's no tossing and turning.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

im sure everyone has missed a few here and there, theres no shame in my game i can admit i missed a big ol' buck last year, so no worries guy you'll get em' just get back out there and give them heck. some guys go out and dont see anything. good luck on your next chance.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

tuesday morning i followed a doe through woods for 70 yards at about 110 yards away until i had a shot *6 feet of opening at that 110 yards* she was walking fast... i placed on chest and shot.... 4 others ran up from behind... never saw her and figured i missed.

I got down walk over to where she was... nothing... no stagger in the snow... no leaves or snow messed up where she was walking... missed.

just about to walk to truck for another layer of clothes... decided to follow where those does ran and try to see if i could kick them up from the draw over the point where they ran. 

right before reaching the point.. a doe gets up and starts moving 20 yards away draging her back end... i put her down with a quick shot to the lungs... point is... i just had a feeling i had to have hit her but no blood the whole way, my first hit was in the hip. 

so many ge hit and show no immeadiate sign of blood... always scout the direction they or it runs... at least for some distance. 

good luck.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

Do not worry about it I have missed my fair share of deer also. About 15 years ago we were walking up to our truck and I just happened to look by this small briar patch and i sware I saw these antlers, so I tell my buddy I am going to go look closer, now this briar patch was about 15 feet long and 10 feet wide , he tells me your seeing things, so I walk to within 15 yards and this monster 12 or 14 pointer gets up and i fire 3 shots as fast as I could . Missed at 15 yards my buddy comes over and he unloads 6 total shots we were about 10 yards apart and I am shaking so bad I could not get another shell in the chamber. We both were in shock at seeing this buck neither of us could chamber another round as this damn buck runs right between us , I could have stuck my gun out an clotheslined it. We watched as the buck ran off into the sunset, boy what a memory. Our hunting buddies never let us forget it.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I, for one, have missed deer. As a matter of fact I missed my lone fair chance at a deer last December, at thirty yards, and it haunted me for months.I honestly did not get over missing that deer until I took my first deer earlier this year. The biggest difference for me this year is that I went to the range, and not just one week before gun week opened. I shot consistently through the summer and fall with the firearms I intended on using for the states and seasons I intended on hunting. This year I was not calm when I shot my deer, but my muscle memory was developed enough that I was successful. It sounds like you have the fever. You will get your deer, just keep hunting.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

while on a deer drive yesterday, i was standing feet from my buddy. as the drivers began to push an enormous 12 pt came trotting out. 

the buck came within 30 yards of both of us and stopped. I couldn't shoot him because i had filled my buck tag so i gave the go ahead to my buddy.

He pulled up, took aim and missed the buck of a lifetime. I was shaking so badly and i had not even pulled the trigger. i get chills just thinking about it.

that stuff never happens when you have a buck tag ! I think i felt worse about the situation then he did.


----------



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well if you had my luck last year you would of probably quit lol. I missed around 8 deer in one day and all of them were about 15 yards away from me. They just kept coming from the fence line and i kept missing. I didnt have the best gun but i should of atleast got one of them. And the bad thing about it one of them was a monster 8 point. Well this year i invested in a mossberg 500 and i shot once this year and bag a nice button buck. You should of saw me that day i missed all the deer, i wouldnt talk to no one and would not even eat lol. Just dont give up and hopefully you will get one this year. Good Luck


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Hunted deer in Ohio and Pa...for the past 35 tears...Can count on your fingers and toes combined at least twice the number of misses I've had...The best one was a nine point going through a thicket at fourty yards..three shots all misses...got him when he came out ...went back and found two branches I hit... them soft nosed bullets...Wasn;t the gun ..Winchester 30-06
I had just killed a boar in Tenn. just two months before...Shot the top of his heart off at 110 yards...Every shot is a little different...
GOOD HUNTING GUYS...:!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been away from hunting for about 8 yeaars now and just moved back to ohio this fall.I went out opening day and about 830 a nice 11 pt comes out of the woods into the open feild i was on the fence row of. I watch him for 20 minutes and he just keeps milling about out in the feild. He's in the middle about 75 yds away from me and acting really nervous continually looking over to the corner of the feild. I have no idea what he is looking at yet. Finally i make a decision i wish i wouldnt have and let one off. I missed him, he bolts right to me.. I think what the heck..My gun won't load another shell..wtf....finally chamber a round, pull up and try to hit a running deer. Not my luck... off he goes into the distance. Found out later there were goose hunters on the other side he was concerned with. Wednesday night,a nice what i though was 8 pt come by me, I shoot, hit and watch him head toward the feild. Search in the rain for him for an hour with no luck. My wife and FIL track him down the next morning only to find the coyotes got to him first. He made a 180 turn and headed back into the other side of the woods i shoot him on. Turned out to be a 7 pt as one tine is broken off. I'll try and post a picture of my wife with it.

It is nice to be back at it, just have to keep at it is all.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

When I gun hunt, I try to use shooting sticks whenever possible. Usually a firearm is sighted in from a rest and shooting "off hand" can be much more difficult, especially in a hunting situation.

Hope that helps.

Lol, and yes, I've missed also. In fact, though I'm proud of my accuracy with the compound bow, I once missed a doe due to failure to appropriately judge the yardage...three times...and I"m talking three times at the same doe.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I went out opening morning and missed 3 deer with my muzzy couldn't understand it. I didn't sight it in. It was from last year but still. It rained on sunday which is when we sight our guns in normaly. I switched guns after that. but on thursday I shot it 80 yards at a paper plate. It was shooting 14 to 16 inches high is that possable it was sighted in at 100 yards. HOW CAN IT BE THAT OFF!!!! any thoughts I've never seen that much of movage in a scope. it fairly new.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have missed my fair share of deer. The ones that haunt you are the moster bucks, but the stories are still interesting to others when I tell them.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

today was my first deer hunt ever. I arrived at the place about 7:00, it was almost a whiteout. there were 6 inches of fresh snow on the ground already. I headed into the woods. was the first one there. never been to this place before but looked it up on a map and saw the layout. I walked, waited, walked, waited. this went on for about 4 hours till I just gave up. didnt even see a deer. I would walk to a spot I liked, and wait for about 45 minutes. seen some tracks, but thats about it. it was nice to be out though. and theres still 2 days left in gun season, I think. and if that doesnt work, theres always bow season.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I went out all weekend and did'nt see a single deer would have loved the chance to miss one.


----------

